# Hello From Sudan



## rubster

I'm an American from a small town in South Carolina, presently living/working in Khartoum, Sudan. I've lived over half of my adult life overseas (16.5 years), between living, working and traveling to a total of 41 different countries. I have visited Thailand many times, mostly to Bangkok, twice to Phuket and a few times to Udon Thani. I love everything about Thailand and plan to move there, next summer, after completing Sudan contract. Any and all advise, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! You have had a very interesting life. Take a browse through some of the other posts, and pay special attention to the ones about visas. Because if you want to move somewhere, the visa is the first thing to work out. There is no sense in worrying about buying a condo, or what schools to put your children in, or what sort of business to start, if you aren't even going to be allowed to do any of those things.


----------



## klikster

rubster said:


> I'm an American from a small town in South Carolina, presently living/working in Khartoum, Sudan. I've lived over half of my adult life overseas (16.5 years), between living, working and traveling to a total of 41 different countries. I have visited Thailand many times, mostly to Bangkok, twice to Phuket and a few times to Udon Thani. I love everything about Thailand and plan to move there, next summer, after completing Sudan contract. Any and all advise, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Travel around a lot. IMO, the most rewarding places to live are not the tourist areas. After Sudan, traveling around Thailand should be a piece of cake. 

Go see the beaches in the south, mountains in the north and follow the Mekong. Find a nice place and hang for a few weeks, then move on. See all of Thailand before "settling down".


----------



## rubster

klikster said:


> Travel around a lot. IMO, the most rewarding places to live are not the tourist areas. After Sudan, traveling around Thailand should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Go see the beaches in the south, mountains in the north and follow the Mekong. Find a nice place and hang for a few weeks, then move on. See all of Thailand before "settling down".


Thanks, sounds like good advice, a couple of weeks is the most I've stayed in Thailand at one time. I lived in Cambodia for a year back in 2003-2004, also the last time in Thailand.


----------



## thaiswiss

*Welcome*

Wow! If you made it in Sudan, you will surely make it in Thailand. Quite a number of Africans here by the way. Usually around Sukhumvit 9 I think.


----------



## Jimcb

Any good advise on living there? (Khartoum) We are mulling over accepting a posting with the Italian Embassy. Any info would be grand. 

Jimcb


----------



## Khawajah

*Any info?*



Jimcb said:


> Any good advise on living there? (Khartoum) We are mulling over accepting a posting with the Italian Embassy. Any info would be grand.
> 
> Jimcb


I was just wondering if you accepted that posting?


----------



## Khawajah

*Sudan contract*



rubster said:


> I'm an American from a small town in South Carolina, presently living/working in Khartoum, Sudan. I've lived over half of my adult life overseas (16.5 years), between living, working and traveling to a total of 41 different countries. I have visited Thailand many times, mostly to Bangkok, twice to Phuket and a few times to Udon Thani. I love everything about Thailand and plan to move there, next summer, after completing Sudan contract. Any and all advise, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Ya Rubster

You wrote that you were living/working in Khartoum, Sudan. plan to move to Thailand this summer. I was wondering if you meant the Us Summer or the Sudan summer!! What was it yesterday....about 50 degrees c or 120 degrees F!!!

Stay cool!!


----------



## King Silk

May I add my welcome also?
Simply read through this Forums Archives. Everything is there......good luck.


----------

